# Echo blower repair



## Minreg (Jan 1, 1970)

I have 2 old Echo leaf blowers 12-14 years old that have been in the shed forever.
Held on to them in hopes of getting at least one running again someday. They both have broken pullstarts. Last I remember I looked at the pullstarts at a shop one day then done nothing since.

Are they done for? or how to tell?
Where do I start?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

At the very least, you will have to repair the pull starters, in order to trouble shoot the units. If they have been sitting up a couple of years, most likely they will need carburetor cleaning and kits and possibly new fuel hoses and filters. Once you have a working starter, you can test the engine for compression and ignition spark, then try starting the engine off of a prime to see if they will fire up and run the prime out, this will tell you if they are worth messing with.


----------



## Minreg (Jan 1, 1970)

The parts diagram I found says to use bulk rope for pull start.
Assuming I find the right rope...

How do you install the rope? Is there a good rope install article somewhere?

I remember putting a new rope on a mower once but it was not perfect, as in it never took up all the slack after a pull.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

The right rope: your local power equipment dealer should have spools you can purchase a length of. Just bring an old piece for diameter comparison. Probably rope size #4 (1/8").

Recoil repair....well, it's not hard to show you but it is to describe. I'll try.

Two methods - one with the rope in, one without it.
With rope in:
1. Pull the rope all the way out.
There will be a notch in the rope pulley -
2. Back the rope in till the notch lines up with the rope guide (where the rope goes in)
3. Hold the pulley, or jam a screwdriver beside it to hold it in place.
4. Using an oil seal pick or similar tool, fish the rope up from between the rope guide and the pulley. Pull at least a foot out.
5. Now, hold the rope firm, and release the pulley so it can't rotate either direction.
6. Pull the rope, rotating the pulley, in the direction that it "pulls" in, until it stops. DO NOT FORCE IT FURTHER - spring damage will result.
7. Back off *at least* 1/2 turn on the pulley and pull the rope slack out.
DONE.
With no rope:
1. Using a vise-grip to grasp the pulley in a "beefy" area (doesn't work on shielded-pawl starters - nothing to grab on unless you remove the top cover plate), wind the pulley up until it stops, but DO NOT force it further.
2. Back off *at least *1/2 turn, line up the rope-hole in the pulley with the rope guide, feed the rope in, tie the knot, melt the end, and you're done.

Older Echo blowers, such as PB400E's were really made well, albeit not as powerful as today's units. They were easy to rebuild and stood up well.
Some company's parts prices have actually come down recently, and Echo has always been reasonable. A new recoil assy. may only be about $25 - - - cheap compared to recoil repair frustration, if you've never done it before!
Paul


----------



## Minreg (Jan 1, 1970)

Hey, thanks for that and your time.
That will get me motivated.

The reason I liked the echo so much is that it seemed lighter and was balanced when holding it. I hate fighting the weight distribution of the 3 bulky units I had since. Most important I like the trigger which lets you control the speed.

Mine are PB210e's I think. Cleaning out the shed and I need to make a decision on these.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Minreg said:


> Hey, thanks for that and your time.
> That will get me motivated.
> 
> The reason I liked the echo so much is that it seemed lighter and was balanced when holding it. I hate fighting the weight distribution of the 3 bulky units I had since. Most important I like the trigger which lets you control the speed.
> ...


Backpacks are like racecars - speed cost money, how fast do you want to go? The bigger the unit, the more air it puts out, but, the more it weighs etc. For power, I like the RedMax EBZ8001. For weight, the Stihl BR600. For my yard, my son with a rake LOL. He makes muscle, and I get to watch someone else work :dude:


----------



## TreeMan086 (Dec 22, 2008)

Actually I Love the Solo Backpack Blower — 53 CC, 235 MPH, 705 CFM, Model# 471-KAT. Yes, 53 CCs and 235 MPH, this beast will move a 4' pile of leaves like it was nothing. And at full power, it's only 64.5 db!!! A little pricy, but an awesome machine...


----------

